# Video game plots



## xolarflare (Apr 2, 2014)

Does anybody else here pay as much attention to the story lines of video games as much as I do? If so what is your favorite? Why is it your favorite? How big is the story (I.e. is the fiction as thick as star wars ect.)? 

My favorite is the Halo series, with the exception of reach and four. The plot is really deep especially if you read the books. One thing I especially appreciate about the books is several different authors continued the story. I would say that it is very easy to compare its depth to that of star wars or Tolkien. With the bonus of getting to play from the main character's point of view.


----------



## stormageddon (Apr 2, 2014)

Halo is decent but I never really noticed the plot because I always play it with friends.

The games I play alone I play for the world building and for the story, predominantly, but if the combat doesn't back it up I won't necessarily enjoy it (final fantasy e.e). My all time favourite game is fable 2, because I love the way they did Albion, and the story is incredible- it's the most immersive game I have played to date, and it was the first proper rpg I played so I suppose I have a soft spot.

My other favourites are Skyrim, Dishonored, sort of Dragon's Dogma...I won't inflict the full list on you  I love that Elder Scrolls games have books scattered around for extra world building, and I am very fond of fable's charming sense of humour, though I have never known a game series to have so many disillusioned fans.


----------



## xolarflare (Apr 2, 2014)

Elder scrolls has a big world as well. I very much enjoyed fable 1 I never got around to the others. You may want to check into the halo books. They are insanely detailed and do not hesitate to tug on your heartstrings. Yes the books in the game are my favorite part.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Apr 2, 2014)

Call of Duty
...
Seriously though, enjoyed the Borderlands series despite it not being too well written.The Elder Scrolls series is good. The Arkham series is good. Mass Effect is one of the best sci fi plots ever. I enjoyed the idea of The Force Unleashed.


----------



## xolarflare (Apr 2, 2014)

The force unleashed was a decent effort for sure. And mass effect was incredible.  Along with carrying your character through them. 

Edit.
Btw I love your tool pic and COD joke.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Apr 2, 2014)

xolarflare said:


> The force unleashed was a decent effort for sure. And mass effect was incredible.  Along with carrying your character through them.
> 
> Edit.
> Btw I love your tool pic and COD joke.



Thank you


----------



## Jeko (Apr 2, 2014)

The storytelling in Dark Souls is an exercise in beautiful minimalism. Easily my favorite video game world and story.

Borderlands 2's plot was also good, and its execution phenomenal.


----------



## Ariel (Apr 2, 2014)

My favorite series is the Zelda franchise. I think that there was a throw-away comment years ago after "Link to the Past" by the creator of the games that has led to the fandom searching for meaning and timeline to all the rest of the games.  I think after all these years the storyline has started to become more than what was intended because of that comment.  In order to make that comment work the whole franchise has had this incredible growth and change.  (Very noticeable if the console games are played in order). 

The world is _not_ as consistent as I would like but that lets other people theorize on meaning and intent.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 2, 2014)

Mass Effect 1,2,&3. INCLUDING THE ENDING.

That's right, I went there. Best game series EVER.


----------



## Folcro (Apr 2, 2014)

I look to three primary elements in a story: Atmosphere, characters and plot. Video games are often very good at one and not the other. The games I've played that strike all three are Morrowind, Fallout: New Vegas, KoTOR and Grand Theft Auto San Andreas. 

Morrowind was dark, edgy and mysterious, with characters who fit into a very troubled society. New Vegas was very similar, though I would argue that the characters had a bigger impact on me, particularly with the inclusion of the expansions. These are games that force you to think very deeply and pay very close attention to really appreciate what these people have gone through, and the correlation among those colorful characters you encounter on your journey.

KoTOR speaks for itself. I actually became a Star Wars fan more because of this game than the movies. It stays true to the source material while giving it its own style, and that style builds on the original cannon. Very deep characters and an enticing plot with a satisfying ending, whether you choose to be good or evil (another glorious dynamic to the immersion of gaming).

San Andreas may come as a surprise to some, what with the controversial nature of the game. I was very reluctant to play it, given its style. But when I did, I fell in love not only with the main character (who in my opinion is the best-developed GTA protagonist to date) but with the world of which he was a part. His adventure was epic and the characters he encountered reflective of many of the aspects of the world in which we live. It truly was an amazing game, if a bit dated.

Many will point to Mass Effect, and it is a good example. But only the first and second one. The third, with a few exceptions, got very... EA (and not just because of the ending).


----------



## Skodt (Apr 2, 2014)

Of course KoTOR and Elder scrolls are amazing. 

Going into some that were not yet mentioned. 

The fall out series- I love the idea of the vaults after the end of the world. 
Dead space- The best horror game I have ever played
Half life 2- This is easily one of my favorite games ever. 
The first dragon age- really detailed and really well done.


----------



## Gyarachu (Apr 2, 2014)

Well back in middle school/ early high school, I was a WoWer, and I have never encountered a game (series?) with a more mind-blowingly massive, nor more epic storyline. And by story line I mean storylines. Lots of them. Hundreds. Maybe thousands.

My favorite game of all time remains FFX, though. But that's probably due to the nostalgia. Strangely, I found the Borderlands storyline (only ever played the first one) very entertaining as well.


----------



## Folcro (Apr 2, 2014)

Half life 2 was great: it had the atmosphere in droves, but I'm not sure I was as in love with the plotline itself as much as the concept, and all the goings on in the background. Also, the characters... meh. Gman was the shisnit of course, but not much else for me. Dragon age was another good one, but the opposite of Half Life 2 in terms of strengths and weaknesses for me. 

I think it's really lamentable how far the Elder Scrolls has fallen in terms of story and characters. Still great games though. But they need to hire Chris Avellone or something.


----------



## A_Jones (Apr 2, 2014)

I am a big fan of fi al fantasy but my true love is Zelda with the excetion of Skyward Sword.  I never finished it.  

I also love love Okami.  Portal and Portal 2 were amazing.  I could just go on.


----------



## Gyarachu (Apr 2, 2014)

A_Jones said:


> I also love love Okami.  Portal and Portal 2 were amazing.  I could just go on.



Okami is a game I have never had the pleasure of playing despite my longing to do so. Portal was simply delightful, but I never picked up the second one. I pretty much stopped playing video games altogether a few years back.


----------



## Ariel (Apr 2, 2014)

WoW ruined my life.  And by that I mean I literally did nothing but work and play WoW.  I got the book achievement, I got pet after pet, I had two level 85 characters just on the edge of raid gear, and a level 80 character I was leveling.  And after all of the grinding and pushing and paying for this game I got bored.

I quit playing and haven't looked back since.  I'm now three years WoW clean.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Apr 2, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> WoW ruined my life.  And by that I mean I literally did nothing but work and play WoW.  I got the book achievement, I got pet after pet, I had two level 85 characters just on the edge of raid gear, and a level 80 character I was leveling.  And after all of the grinding and pushing and paying for this game I got bored.
> 
> I quit playing and haven't looked back since.  I'm now three years WoW clean.



I've read about people getting hooked on that game like it was a drug or something. I've almost been afraid to play it.


----------



## Ariel (Apr 2, 2014)

It _is_ addictive.  There are several tricks game developers use to stimulate your brain's rewards system.  Blizzard uses all of them.

I would get nervous about _not_ playing.  I would dream about the game.  All kinds of things whose symptoms were similar to addiction.  I still have days where I want to hop on and play.


----------



## Gyarachu (Apr 2, 2014)

Oooh yes, that game has ruined many a life. Fortunately I didn't seem to have a problem quitting, but that is not the norm. Glad you could get out of it am, and I would suggest you don't pick it up Pidgeon.


----------



## Ariel (Apr 2, 2014)

My mom died and it suddenly seemed so much less important.  I ended up dating Fella/Kilroy a year after I quit playing anyway so I'd say it was worth it.


----------



## Gyarachu (Apr 2, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> My mom died and it suddenly seemed so much less important.  I ended up dating Fella/Kilroy a year after I quit playing anyway so I'd say it was worth it.



WoW or Other Half. Hmm... my instincts tell me a correct decision was made, hehe.


----------



## xolarflare (Apr 3, 2014)

I got hooked on competitive gaming real bad for awhile. If I wasn't winning 3 competitions a week or more I was pretty pissed off.


----------

